# Howard Hill



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Have any of you guys and gals heard of Howard Hill? Being as he was the greatest archer to ever draw a bow, I was just wondering.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i have he makes some good recurves and longbows


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

He was a great archer, just behind me.:wink::darkbeer:
No really he was an awsome archer.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i have he was amazing i know he killed an elephant with a longbow and i think i heard he killed an elk at 185 yards. i think you might of said that


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i have he was amazing i know he killed an elephant with a longbow and i think i heard he killed an elk at 185 yards. i think you might of said that


Three elephant and yeah, an elk at 185. Anyone see any of his movies?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

no but i know he is in robinhood. are his movies good?
the only robinhood i have seen was the mel brooks "men in tights"

i think its funny how everyone has there robinhood hat on normally but the black guys is on backwards.lol


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

kegan said:


> Three elephant and yeah, an elk at 185. Anyone see any of his movies?


what is the names of his movies i might have my uncle got a recurve all orginal papers and everything from the 1950's i am going to talk him in to selling it to me to put on the wall


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

kegan said:


> Have any of you guys and gals heard of Howard Hill? Being as he was the greatest archer to ever draw a bow, I was just wondering.


Yes.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

yep!


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

hey my last name is hill does that mean anything


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i guess so


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hstubblefield said:


> what is the names of his movies i might have my uncle got a recurve all orginal papers and everything from the 1950's i am going to talk him in to selling it to me to put on the wall


What could be considered "shorts". "The Last Wilderness", "Hunting the Hard Way", and "TEMBO!" to name a few. 3Rivers Archery sells them on DVD's. Black and white, but none the less AMAZING. Just watching the man shoots leaves you in awe:mg:.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...sure he is an icon for primitive archery.

http://www.howardhillarchery.com/


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tecumseh said:


> ...sure he is an icon for primitive archery.
> 
> http://www.howardhillarchery.com/


_All_ archery


----------



## jacolyn (Sep 1, 2010)

anyone have a dvd of howard hil Tembo? i would like to see it. jaco[email protected]


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Three elephant and yeah, an elk at 185. Anyone see any of his movies?


185 YARDS? I don't know if today's compounds could make a kill shot from that distance (just talking power)


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

His bow was like 100# draw weight. He was also the only one to shoot a baker's dozen. I think everyone who has been involved in the sport of archery has heard of him.

Jake


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Man this is an old thread:lol:! 

Jacolyn- I have Tembo. You can buy the DVD from 3Rivers Archery for $20. 

RobinHooder- Hill was using heavier arrows (700 gr) and a heavy bow (110#). I'm sure the right set up compound _could_ do it. But that's too far for ethical shooting. Even Hill admited that those long shots weren't very ethical.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you go on www.howardhillarchery.com it has a list of animals he took with his bow and what records he has set. Including pulling a 172lb bow.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

He was a god in the archery world and probably the reason archery is so popular


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yep, ive heard of him


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

What's a bakers dozen?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah heard of him
got an old tape on how to shoot like howard hill


----------

